
FISHazam: Shazam for Fish Using Infrared Spectroscopy - dpflan
http://devpost.com/software/fishazam-ensrpw
======
dpflan
Here are some other related links:

1\. [http://fishazam.com/](http://fishazam.com/) (The product)

2\. [http://www.fishackathon.co/](http://www.fishackathon.co/) (The
competition driving innovation)

